# Minor races 2018 (contains spoilers)



## rich p (1 Jan 2018)

Don't get over-excited but the Tour Down Under starts on January 16th. I know it's not the real deal but at least it's something.
And on the 21st it's the Vuelta a San Juan, which presumably used to be the San Luis.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> Don't get over-excited but the Tour Down Under starts on January 16th. I know it's not the real deal but at least it's something.
> And on the 21st it's the Vuelta a San Juan, which presumably used to be the San Luis.


There's also Vuelta al Tachira (starts 12th) and Tropical Amissa Bongo (starts 15th)

San Juan looks to have replaced San Luis (which was cancelled last year) on the calendar; it's apparently a neighbouring province and was elevated to UCI status this year. San Luis had sponsorship problems leading to it's cancellation last year, I think they had been planning on running it on a smaller scale this year if they got sponsorship sorted.


----------



## huwsparky (1 Jan 2018)

Looking forward to the season starting. It'll be classic's time before we know it!


----------



## smutchin (4 Jan 2018)

Aussie nationals are on at the moment. Caleb Ewan won the Elite men's crit for the third year running, with 80s action movie hero Steele Von Hoff in second place. TTs tomorrow (Friday) and Elite road races on Sunday. Anyone know if Matthews is taking part? I presume not since he hasn't been back home to race for a few years, but I can't find any start lists.

NZ nationals also going on. Again, no idea who is racing.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jan 2018)

Was going to post this in @rich p's 'Minor stage races' thread, but it's not a stage race...

It will be a surprise to no one that Rohan Dennis won the men's ITT title at the Aussie nationals, by over a minute from Durbo in 2nd and 1.44 ahead of Porte in 3rd. Fairly convincing.

Katrin Garfoot won the women's title. Lucy Kennedy was 2nd, by two and a half minutes. Don't know her. Shara Gillow was 3rd.

None of the names on the podium in the New Zealand ITTs are at all familiar...
Women: Georgia Williams, Rushlee Buchanan, Bronwyn Macgregor
Men: Hamish Bond, Michael Vink, Jason Christie

Road races for both are on Sunday.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> Don't get over-excited but the Tour Down Under starts on January 16th.



And the Santos Women's Tour starts on the 11th.

Other races coming up include the Tropicale Amissa Bongo. Direct Energie are sending a decent team again - Gene will be defending his title. (ETA: sorry, TMN to Marmers, didn't notice he'd already mentioned it)


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2018)

smutchin said:


> Was going to post this in @rich p's 'Minor stage races' thread, but it's not a stage race...
> 
> It will be a surprise to no one that Rohan Dennis won the men's ITT title at the Aussie nationals, by over a minute from Durbo in 2nd and 1.44 ahead of Porte in 3rd. Fairly convincing.
> 
> ...


Maybe your thread could be for minor day races or we could just ask them to be merged and alter the title?


----------



## smutchin (5 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> Maybe your thread could be for minor day races or we could just ask them to be merged and alter the title?



Yeah, merging makes sense. Having two threads for minor races will only cause confusion.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can I be the first to express the traditional outrage at the use of the word "minor". How dare you!



After reading @rich p's thread, I was wondering whether the TDU is significant enough to deserve its own thread... 

Having thought about the matter for nearly a whole minute, I decided it isn't.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jan 2018)

Merged


----------



## smutchin (6 Jan 2018)

Georgia Williams does the double by winning the NZ women's road race to go with her TT title. Doesn't look like the level of competition is that high in NZ but she does look like a promising talent.

Alexandra Manly, another Mitchelson-Scott rider, also looks like one to watch - still just 21 but has taken the U23 ITT title for the second year in a row, and could repeat that in the road race today. (Looks like the U23 women's race is combined with the elite race.)


----------



## smutchin (8 Jan 2018)

Aus road race: 
Alex Edmondson won the men's race, Jay McCarthy 2nd, and some kid I've never heard of called Chris Harper 3rd. Caleb Ewan only managed 4th and Porte was in the bunch. Sounds like the race was affected by seriously hot conditions (over 40ºC).

I've not heard of any of the top three in the women's race - Shannon Malseed, Lauren Kitchen and Grace Brown - who is apparently a 25yo former runner who only took up cycling in 2016. Spratt and Garfoot were in the bunch, Gillow a few seconds behind, Elvin, Cromwell, Hosking et al well off the pace.

Alexandra Manly finished 18th overall (same group as Hosking and Cromwell), which was high enough to retain the U23 title.

NZ road race:
Jason Christie won the men's race. Never heard of him. Hayden McCormick was 2nd - he rides for OnePro Cycling and features in a lot of British minor races, apparently. Michael Torckler in 3rd rides mainly in NZ domestic races. George Bennett was fourth on the same time, Jack Bauer was some way behind.


----------



## lyn1 (8 Jan 2018)

smutchin, wrote

"NZ road race:
*Jason Christie won the men's race. Never heard of him. *Hayden McCormick was 2nd - he rides for OnePro Cycling and features in a lot of British minor races, apparently. Michael Torckler in 3rd rides mainly in NZ domestic races. George Bennett was fourth on the same time, Jack Bauer was some way behind".

Brian Smith signed both Jason, and Jack Bauer for Endura Racing in 2010, but unlike Jack, his contract was not renewed for 2011.


----------



## mjr (8 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> Don't get over-excited but the Tour Down Under starts on January 16th. I know it's not the real deal but at least it's something.


11th says http://www.tourdownunder.com.au/news/2017/nov/22/wtdu-route-announced and the men on the 14th.


----------



## rich p (8 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> 11th says http://www.tourdownunder.com.au/news/2017/nov/22/wtdu-route-announced and the men on the 14th.


The People's Classic is on the 14th but the TDU starts on the 16th


----------



## smutchin (8 Jan 2018)

I think @mjr is referring to the Women’s Tour, which starts on the 11th, as _someone_ may have already mentioned earlier.

Yes, the actual TDU starts on the 16th.


----------



## mjr (8 Jan 2018)

smutchin said:


> I think @mjr is referring to the Women’s Tour, which starts on the 11th, as _someone_ may have already mentioned earlier.
> 
> Yes, the actual TDU starts on the 16th.


Actual? So the women's race is fake to you then?  

Sorry about the reposting. The merge seems to have done odd things to notifications and "New" badges.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> Actual? So the women's race is fake to you then?



I meant the actual TDU as opposed to the People's Classic. <placeholder for blowing a big fat raspberry emoji>


----------



## smutchin (11 Jan 2018)

Annette Edmondson wins the first stage of the Women's TDU in a bunch sprint. Bronzini second. Only the time bonuses separate the bunch.

Uphill finish tomorrow, should be more interesting.


----------



## Buddfox (12 Jan 2018)

Oops: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-...s-through-cycle-race-finish-line-in-australia


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2018)

Peter Sagan wins his first race of the year at the Peoples Classic.
What a rider.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jan 2018)

Meanwhile, the new Peter Sagan* wins the men's U23 race at the British National Cyclocross Championships by a _very_ comfortable margin.

*Tom PIdcock. Believe the hype.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jan 2018)

Spratt won the women's TDU overall, as well as winning stage 3 and taking 3rd place on stage 2, which Garfoot won. Hosking won the final (4th) stage in a bunch sprint from Bronzini and Edmondson.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Jan 2018)

smutchin said:


> Meanwhile, the new Peter Sagan* wins the men's U23 race at the British National Cyclocross Championships by a _very_ comfortable margin.
> 
> *Tom PIdcock. Believe the hype.



Most predictable victory of the year?


----------



## bpsmith (15 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> Peter Sagan wins his first race of the year at the Peoples Classic.
> What a rider.


I was surprised to see Greipel so close to a win. Certainly looking stronger so far this year.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jan 2018)

BrumJim said:


> Most predictable victory of the year?



Yes, but still incredible that he was so dominant in his first season at U23 level. Will be interesting to see how he gets on at the Worlds against some much more experienced riders.


----------



## brommers (15 Jan 2018)

smutchin said:


> Yes, but still incredible that he was so dominant in his first season at U23 level. Will be interesting to see how he gets on at the Worlds against some much more experienced riders.


Isn't he still only 18 though?


----------



## DCLane (15 Jan 2018)

brommers said:


> Isn't he still only 18 though?



Yes. My 13yo trained with him sometimes last winter and Tom's younger brother is at the same session now.

He was head and shoulders above the rest in road training.


----------



## brommers (16 Jan 2018)

Pidcock has a good rival in Eli Iserbyt, who I think is two years older. Iserbyt beat him on at least 2 occasions last year.


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2018)

Ewan gets his win on S2. S3 shortened due to the weather.. 
I can almost sense CC procycling contingent's massive sigh of disappointment


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2018)

Sagan isnae hanging about to get his season started!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Sagan isnae hanging about to get his season started!


Can't wait for the classics,there's not much that worries him.

View: https://twitter.com/petosagan/status/954307387292311552


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Can't wait for the classics,there's not much that worries him.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/petosagan/status/954307387292311552



I'm going over to Flanders again this year and reckon it's going to be even more epic than last year


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jan 2018)

Was going to go myself until I found out it was Easter ! Family......who'd have em.


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Can't wait for the classics,there's not much that worries him.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/petosagan/status/954307387292311552



I thought they reckoned he was 1 km away from bonking? Some finish from him today, or was it yesterday.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Was going to go myself until I found out it was Easter ! Family......who'd have em.


Tell them you'll bring them back a Belgian chocolate easter egg


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Tell them you'll bring them back a Belgian chocolate easter egg


Ive been a couple of times,unfortunately once wirlth Mrs who enjoyed Ghent and the copious beer in the fan villiage ! Ive got a pass of her for 2/3 days at the Giro and were off on a family holiday to Brittany when the tour is there.Sometimes I have to obey.........


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2018)

Being a heathen Jock I've never quite worked out why people in Englandshire make such an issue of Easter. Unless youse can only buy Creme Eggs on one weekend a year...


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jan 2018)

Its just.another bank holiday,unless your Mrs Adam who is a Irish catholic ! Then it becomes a weekend of Drink,Craic more drink,crisp sandwiches and falling.asleep with a bottle in her hand.Its a religous time dont you know..


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jan 2018)

Not quite a pro race but certainly connected to one....

Adelaide, head to head racing up a multistorey car park. Amazing atmosphere...BMX, fixie,, geared ...all flying round the upramps. Fab stuff







Edit to add....walked up to the finish...to find a temporary bar and a DJ. Top night


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> I'm going over to Flanders again this year and reckon it's going to be even more epic than last year


That's me booked!!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> That's me booked!!


Fecker ! You won't enjoy it,everything stinks of Fritz and cheap Lefte beer.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jan 2018)

Its Impeys to lose now ? Cant see Porte beating him.


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2018)

McCormick of One Pro won the overall NZ Cycle classic with Ian Bibby second, having won a stage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2018)

Good to see Greipel back to winning ways!


----------



## roadrash (21 Jan 2018)

it is good to see after he seemed to loose his mojo during last season


----------



## bpsmith (21 Jan 2018)

I had all but written him off, after last year. Age playing a part too.

Great to see him back and hoping he continues all season too. Today showed some serious power!

Always been a Cav fan, despite his attitude sometimes, but Greipel is number two. Chalk and Cheese personalities.


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2018)

Gaviria predictably wins the first stage of the San Juan. I wonder how he'll shape up his year against the Mighty Marcel?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> Gaviria predictably wins the first stage of the San Juan. I wonder how he'll shape up his year against the Mighty Marcel?


I'm thinking this year might be the best racing season for a long while; there seems to be a lot of newer riders hitting form, riders off to new teams with points to prove, others who have been at the top under challenge, others not as great as they once were (or are they) and other riders who looked to be on the way out hitting form again.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jan 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Its Impeys to lose now ? Cant see Porte beating him.



He did well, didn't he? Was surprised to see him finishing so close behind Porte on stage 5 - don't really think of him as being much of a climber but he's obviously in good form. There was no way Porte was going to overturn the deficit on the final crit stage.

And yes, it's great to see Greipel getting his season off to such a strong start too.

Sagan also seems to have hit the ground running - thought he might even be having a dig at GC but that final climb on stage 5 was always going to be tough for him. Bodes well for the Classics though.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jan 2018)

Was reading/listening ? Somewhere that Sagan's going to drop a few kilos somewhere in the year in preparation for world's ?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Was reading/listening ? Somewhere that Sagan's going to drop a few kilos somewhere in the year in preparation for world's ?


Surely that will not suit him at all and is likely to be targeted by people it will suit.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Surely that will not suit him at all and is likely to be targeted by people it will suit.


Who knows ? It's not like he struggles in the TDU climbs,in that heat Age is catching up on my memory where I heard !


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> Gaviria predictably wins the first stage of the San Juan. I wonder how he'll shape up his year against the Mighty Marcel?


I think Gaviria will be the sprinter to beat this year,is he not also riding the classics,Flanders and Roubaix maybe.


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2018)

Some bloke won S2 in san Juan with the evergreen Oscar Sevilla in 5th. How does he do it at the age of 92 (41).
If only we knew...


----------



## rich p (25 Jan 2018)

Richeze takes the win for Quick Step after Gaviria fell.
@Marmion , the QS train keeps on keeping on.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2018)

Ed Clancy, for it is he, wins his first race on the road at the Sun Herald prologue.
Good for him.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Feb 2018)

Cracking result for him.

1.6km distance for the prologue was interesting.


----------



## brommers (1 Feb 2018)

Ideal for an Olympic pursuit cyclist


----------



## brommers (2 Feb 2018)

See that Cav is making his season debut in the Dubai Tour starting Tuesday. Some big sprint rivals for him to face.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/TeamSky/status/959421303030800384?ref_src=twcamp%5Ecopy%7Ctwsrc%5Eandroid%7Ctwgr%5Ecopy%7Ctwcon%5E7090%7Ctwterm%5E0


----------



## Slick (2 Feb 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/TeamSky/status/959421303030800384?ref_src=twcamp%5Ecopy%7Ctwsrc%5Eandroid%7Ctwgr%5Ecopy%7Ctwcon%5E7090%7Ctwterm%5E0



I'm watching it, hardly anyone trying. Why would you?


----------



## cyberknight (2 Feb 2018)

Valverde is back !  , im a day behind as a i record the highlights


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> I'm watching it, hardly anyone trying. Why would you?


Me too,don't really see the point of a team time trial in this sort of race anyway.


----------



## Slick (2 Feb 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Me too,don't really see the point of a team time trial in this sort of race anyway.


I've never really appreciated it.


----------



## User169 (2 Feb 2018)

CX world champs this weeks in Valkenburg. Mathieu van der Poel is the favourite and looks untouchable at the moment barring a mechanical or injury. Sanne Cant is going well, but am hoping that at least Pauline FP can give her a run for her money.


----------



## brommers (2 Feb 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/TeamSky/status/959421303030800384?ref_src=twcamp%5Ecopy%7Ctwsrc%5Eandroid%7Ctwgr%5Ecopy%7Ctwcon%5E7090%7Ctwterm%5E0



What was the point of it then?


----------



## Slick (2 Feb 2018)

brommers said:


> What was the point of it then?


I think most used it as a training run.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2018)

brommers said:


> What was the point of it then?


Anything better than nothing for the fans/tv ?


----------



## smutchin (4 Feb 2018)

In the Colombian nationals, Bernal takes the TT, Sergio Henao takes the road race. Good weekend for Sky there.

Chaves skipped it to win the Herald Sun Tour instead.


----------



## brommers (6 Feb 2018)

Dubai Tour on Eurosport 2 from 9.30am Tuesday


----------



## brommers (8 Feb 2018)

Cav's back!


----------



## smutchin (8 Feb 2018)

Go Cav! That was great, classic Cav. You just knew he had it in the bag from about 300m out - perfect positioning, picked exactly the right wheels to follow, looked calm and focused and totally nailed it.

Kittel looks like he still needs to gel with his new leadout train.


----------



## roadrash (8 Feb 2018)

good to see cav get his first win, kittel seems lost ,his team worked hard today but he couldn't finish it,...and no doubt boohoohani will blame everyone else on the team apart from himself


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2018)

Oooh fab, I've recorded it for later! I generally only watch T of Dubai for the scenery...


----------



## roadrash (8 Feb 2018)

and carlton kirbys dulcid tones


----------



## brommers (8 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Oooh fab, I've recorded it for later! I generally only watch T of Dubai for the scenery...


Lovely sand and a rich diversity of wildlife, er ok just camels.


----------



## roadrash (8 Feb 2018)

and don't forget yesterdays turtle that the cameraman seemed to like more than the race


----------



## bpsmith (8 Feb 2018)

Let’s not forget the blue football pitches stadium too. 

Chuffed to see Cav’s face when he stuck it to Nacer today. Major Cav fan. Hoping to see him overtake Merckx with TdF stage wins in the Summer. It’s a big ask though!


----------



## brommers (9 Feb 2018)

If Cav hadn't had sat up in stage 2 he would be race leader now.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Feb 2018)

Indeed. He did so quite visibly in stage 2. I just assumed he wasn’t at full fitness, but stage 3 saw him look stronger.


----------



## brommers (9 Feb 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Indeed. He did so quite visibly in stage 2. I just assumed he wasn’t at full fitness, but stage 3 saw him look stronger.


He says that he regretted not finishing his sprint, as he new he would have finished second in that stage and has apologised to his team mates.
http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...opportunity-dubai-tour-stage-three-win-368671


----------



## bpsmith (9 Feb 2018)

brommers said:


> He says that he regretted not finishing his sprint, as he new he would have finished second in that stage and has apologised to his team mates.
> http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...opportunity-dubai-tour-stage-three-win-368671


Amazing how age changes personality. You get a lot more balance with Cav these days. One or two nuggets of the old character there still though, which is good to read, like when he refers to the solid Quickstep team that he built.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> One thing about Cavendish I've noticed is how he's always tended to be very vocal about being committed to and identifying with his team. I remember when he started with OPQS there was a race involving strong crosswinds and he said something like "well, we're a Belgian team, we're used to it, that's how we Belgians ride". He'd been with them for a grand total of 5 minutes at the time and all of a sudden he was Hercule Poirot and the Mannequin Pis rolled into one.


That’s a good thing though, surely? Can’t tell from your post whether that’s what you think too?


----------



## smutchin (9 Feb 2018)

Conor Dunne is in the break today, which is mainly interesting for his bike - the 3T Strada, fitted with a 1x groupset.

He's just gone pop on the climb, though, so there'll be no stage win. "Conor is done" - thanks Carlton.

ETA: Looking like a cracking finale though - one lone rider left from the break, 1.15 advantage with 6km to go. Smithy reckons he's got it in the bag, I'm not so sure.


----------



## smutchin (9 Feb 2018)

Ooh, that was cruel!

(the finish to the stage, not Dogtrousers' comments about Cav)


----------



## brommers (9 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Watched it last night. I'm surprised that no one has commented on the interesting red and white electricity pylons. Not even Carlton.


Not everyone has the same hobbies as you


----------



## bpsmith (9 Feb 2018)

smutchin said:


> Ooh, that was cruel!
> 
> (the finish to the stage, not Dogtrousers' comments about Cav)


Very cruel indeed.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2018)

Viviani has hit the ground running in his new team. Cav was blocked in the finale so no chance in the melée.
Kittel seemingly off the pace again.
It's a classic year for a bunch of old and new sprinters, if you like that sort of sideshow.


----------



## Slick (10 Feb 2018)

Some great racing despite some of the most boring roads I've seen, and a worthy winner in the end.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Viviani has hit the ground running in his new team. Cav was blocked in the finale so no chance in the melée.
> Kittel seemingly off the pace again.
> It's a classic year for a bunch of old and new sprinters, if you like that sort of sideshow.


Glad he won,seems like a nice bloke aswell.I hope he gets to ride some of the classics


----------



## bpsmith (11 Feb 2018)

Viviani did very well. He still had to work very hard, even though others were no longer in the mix.

Kittel is a great rider, but he doesn’t seem to have the same talent for finding the gaps through the pack and timing his final attack perfectly. Cav is the best at that. Sagan also very good. Viviani showed this perfectly yesterday. Kittel relies on pure strength.


----------



## smutchin (11 Feb 2018)

Egan Bernal wins the Colombia Oro y Paz ahead of Nairo Quintana and Uran. He really does look the business. 

Quintana won stage 6. That's _Dayer_ Quintana. Big bro didn't take any stage wins himself but was a close second place on stages 4 and 5.

Gaviria won the first three flat stages.

Hugh Carthy finished 18th. Only other Brit in the race was Tao GH who finished 52nd.


----------



## brommers (12 Feb 2018)

Yousef Mohamed Mirza of UAE won the Asian Cycling Championships - can't wait to see what his new racing jersey will look like.


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2018)

Tour of Oman S1

1. Coquard
2. Cav
3. Nizzolo


----------



## brommers (13 Feb 2018)

Coquard must have been up for it.


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2018)

That tit Carlton Kirby is commentating on the Ruta del Sol today after I heard him talking his usual shite on the short track speed skating yesterday in Korea. He sure gets about.


----------



## roadrash (14 Feb 2018)

they should have kept him at the skating ......I don't watch that


----------



## roadrash (14 Feb 2018)

well that was bloody close between modolo and boudat


----------



## smutchin (14 Feb 2018)

Looked to me like Modolo had it easily - until they showed the wide-angle shot with Boudat coming up fast on the right... way to snatch a win!


----------



## bpsmith (15 Feb 2018)

Very sneaky, but hard earned win. That’s what racing is all about. Cameraman clearly thought Modolo had it all the way.


----------



## roadrash (15 Feb 2018)

so did modolo


----------



## bpsmith (15 Feb 2018)

Indeed. Celebrating is always a risk.


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2018)

Poels wins stage 2 with the asthmatic coming 7th


----------



## bpsmith (15 Feb 2018)

Doh!

Just tapped on the alert for @roadrash liking the above post, only to read @rich p ’s post about today’s stage. PMSL!


----------



## brommers (15 Feb 2018)

G is leading in the Algarve


----------



## bpsmith (15 Feb 2018)

brommers said:


> G is leading in the Algarve


Can’t find that on TV and my Eurosport Player sub has lapsed. Any pointers for viewing, other than YouTube?


----------



## smutchin (15 Feb 2018)

brommers said:


> G is leading in the Algarve



If I were Kwiatkowski, I'd feel a bit miffed, seeing as how I'd won the stage and was on the same overall time. I guess it comes down to their relative positions on stage 1 though.

Individual time trial tomorrow. 20km, rolling course. Will be interesting to see who's up for it. Jungels is only 3 seconds back on GC so could take over the race lead if he has a good day.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Doh!
> 
> Just tapped on the alert for @roadrash liking the above post, only to read @rich p ’s post about today’s stage. PMSL!


https://mobdroapp.com
I use this on my phone


----------



## bpsmith (15 Feb 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> https://mobdroapp.com
> I use this on my phone


Android and Computer only. No iOS for obvious reasons.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Android and Computer only. No iOS for obvious reasons.


Ah ok I dont do apple.Im pretty sure you can get a months subscription for eurosport for 99p,just remember to cancel or it will charge you.Have a search for it,


----------



## bpsmith (15 Feb 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Ah ok I dont do apple.Im pretty sure you can get a months subscription for eurosport for 99p,just remember to cancel or it will charge you.Have a search for it,


Had it for £19.99 last year, which I thought was fair. Will have a search around.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Had it for £19.99 last year, which I thought was fair. Will have a search around.


https://promo-uk.eurosport.com/wint...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CLzojLb5qNkCFZAUGwodVxwFoA


----------



## brommers (16 Feb 2018)

Impey beat Porte on countback in Oz


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Can’t find that on TV and my Eurosport Player sub has lapsed. Any pointers for viewing, other than YouTube?


 currently 99p for eurosport player for a month. Use UK99 in the promo codes.

They have the Algarve but there's no commentary.


----------



## Asa Post (16 Feb 2018)

400bhp said:


> currently 99p for eurosport player for a month. Use UK99 in the promo codes.
> 
> *They have the Algarve but there's no commentary*.


You say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## bpsmith (16 Feb 2018)

Asa Post said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing


I actually like the randomness of the commentary when nothing much is going on. Really enjoyed doing some painting last weekend with the cycling on in the background.

I do remember watching a few races last year, without any commentary and found it a tad strange.


----------



## Slick (16 Feb 2018)

Do you reckon Modolo had something to prove today? He looked like he enjoyed that.


----------



## brommers (16 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> Do you reckon Modolo had something to prove today? He looked like he enjoyed that.


Not exactly a who's who of sprinting though.


----------



## Slick (16 Feb 2018)

brommers said:


> Not exactly a who's who of sprinting though.


No, probably not. In the absence of any great alternative, it will have to do.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I actually like the randomness of the commentary when nothing much is going on. Really enjoyed doing some painting last weekend with the cycling on in the background.
> 
> I do remember watching a few races last year, without any commentary and found it a tad strange.


During the Classics I usually go on my turbo for the last hour or so of the race, and turn the sound off. It's great. But strange. Unlike Carlton, who is shite and strange.


----------



## bpsmith (17 Feb 2018)

Brian Smith is the best. Share the initial and surname but no relation.


----------



## brommers (17 Feb 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Brian Smith is the best. Share the initial and surname but no relation.


Thanks Esso


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2018)

Unlucky for Thomas yesterday but a classy win for Kwiatowski,hes looking in form for the classics.


----------



## smutchin (19 Feb 2018)

Dan Martin won a time trial yesterday...
https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-report/16969#anchor

(This Dan Martin used to be a schoolmate of my son and now races for Bath Uni. Unlike his namesake, he likes riding against the clock.)


----------



## brommers (20 Feb 2018)

Eurosport Player has the Abu Dhabi tour on Wednesday at 11am


----------



## rich p (21 Feb 2018)

A classy field at the Yabba Dabba Doo starting today.
Luke Rowe;s first race back since the leg break.
Flatter than a desert apart from the Green Mountain/


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2018)

Cav out allready,took a tumble in neutral zone.


----------



## brommers (21 Feb 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Cav out allready,took a tumble in neutral zone.


Seems to be ok though. Luke Rowe finished safely in the pack.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2018)

Thats some recovery by Rowe,was supposed to be up to 2 years and hes racing in 6 months.As for Cav read that it was whiplash and concussion,hopefully be ok.


----------



## smutchin (22 Feb 2018)

Wout Van Aert is in the Omloop this weekend. Will be interesting to see how he does. Should be able to handle the cobbles no problem, but racing for more than an hour will be a test. He came 4th in the U23 version of the race in 2015.


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2018)

Hes definitely one to watch for the near future


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2018)

Viviani wins S2. he's done good since scarpering from Sky. 
Having a dedicated lead out train helps of course.


----------



## brommers (23 Feb 2018)

Hannah Barnes won the Setmana Ciclista Valenciana yesterday.


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Thats some recovery by Rowe,was supposed to be up to 2 years and hes racing in 6 months.As for Cav read that it was whiplash and concussion,hopefully be ok.


Race director's car slowing blamed somewhere. Did anyone here see it on TV?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> Race director's car slowing blamed somewhere. Did anyone here see it on TV?



View: https://twitter.com/mechergui_hazem/status/966245497135656960?ref_src=twcamp%5Ecopy%7Ctwsrc%5Eandroid%7Ctwgr%5Ecopy%7Ctwcon%5E7090%7Ctwterm%5E0

Think I read they were blaming the cars automatic sensors


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Think I read they were blaming the cars automatic sensors


Thanks. Very strange - looks like a motorist brake-testing a bunch of commuters drafting. What could have set the sensors off? I guess it has to be accepted as part of the risk the peleton accepts when choosing to draft the director's car through the neutral zone, though.


----------



## bpsmith (23 Feb 2018)

It’s hardly drafting at that point tbh, the speed they were travelling at. No real gain for the riders, that they would not have had from the peloton itself.

Gutted for Cav though. .


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2018)

nice to see kittel finally have a go at last even if he was pipped at the line


----------



## bpsmith (24 Feb 2018)

With the extra distance he travelled crossing at the end, he would have been well ahead had his approach been clearer. Hopefully found good form again. Makes it more interesting when there’s competition.


----------



## smutchin (24 Feb 2018)

GVA looks like he’s well up for making it three in a row.


----------



## smutchin (24 Feb 2018)

Well played by Astana. Wooden spoon for Lotto-Soudal.


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2018)

there will be a few from that front group kicking themselves after letting valgren away


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2018)

Too much looking at each other....he deserved it.


----------



## smutchin (24 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> there will be a few from that front group kicking themselves after letting valgren away



Gatto did a good job of disrupting the chase though.


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2018)

Valverde continues his impressive comeback with the GC at Abby Dabbi Doo.


----------



## brommers (25 Feb 2018)

H. Barnes won today's stage and the GC today.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Valverde continues his impressive comeback with the GC at Abby Dabbi Doo.


Highlight of the race for me was Tom spitting his dummy out !


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Highlight of the race for me was Tom spitting his dummy out !


It was a harsh bit if luck though.


----------



## Diggr (25 Feb 2018)

GP Le Samyn on Tuesday classic 'hardmans' race


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> It was a harsh bit if luck though.



yeah, two days in a row.


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> yeah, two days in a row.


Exactly. It's easy to point the finger when people feel behaviour of any sport star falls below what they think is acceptable, but you can certainly empathise with him.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Feb 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/967739774659387392?ref_src=twcamp%5Ecopy%7Ctwsrc%5Eandroid%7Ctwgr%5Ecopy%7Ctwcon%5E7090%7Ctwterm%5E0

Reminds me of our holiday in France last year when I told our kids there was no WiFi


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> yeah, two days in a row.


See.


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2018)

A nice first and second in the gp samyn today for quickstep, first for terpstra and second for gilbert


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> A nice first and second in the gp samyn today for quickstep, first for terpstra and second for gilbert


Maybe if he'd worn his gloves......

View: https://twitter.com/nedboulting/status/968499430977687553?ref_src=twcamp%5Ecopy%7Ctwsrc%5Eandroid%7Ctwgr%5Ecopy%7Ctwcon%5E7090%7Ctwterm%5E0


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2018)

Tom Boonen never wore gloves when riding the cobbles. Proper 'ard.


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2018)

Bling is out of the Strade Bianche. Apparently he crashed and busted his shoulder at the Omloop - tbh, I didn't even realise he was in the race. Also looking unlikely to figure in the Tirreno-Adriatico next week.


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

I fancy sagan for Strade Bianche bookies seem to favour Michael valgren after his win on saturday


----------



## brommers (28 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I fancy sagan for Strade Bianche bookies seem to favour Michael valgren after his win on saturday


Sagan might be a little bit rusty


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Feb 2018)

brommers said:


> Sagan might be a little bit rusty


Dont count on that......


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

maybe, ha hasn't raced since TDU, still fancy his chances though


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2018)

He didn't seem all that rusty at the TDU.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Feb 2018)

brommers said:


> Sagan might be a little bit rusty


He'd still win even with some stabilisers on.


----------



## brommers (14 Mar 2018)

Nokere-Koerse today. Luke Rowe racing again and Wout Van Aert also involved.


----------



## brommers (14 Mar 2018)

Gabriel Cullaigh (Wiggins) won the first stage of a race in Portugal today


----------



## brommers (18 Mar 2018)

British cyclist Pfeiffer Georgi won a junior women's road race in Italy this morning.


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> British cyclist Pfeiffer Georgi won a junior women's road race in Italy this morning.


In my ignorance, I thought perhaps you'd got her name the wrong way round
6th in the World Juniors last year. Talented.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2018)

The FDJ women's team have had to withdraw from Trofeo Binda today due to their bikes being stolen overnight


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2018)

Rasmussen still trying to get involved


----------



## brommers (18 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> In my ignorance, I thought perhaps you'd got her name the wrong way round
> 6th in the World Juniors last year. Talented.


PCS did


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2018)

Tour of Catalunya (it's somewhere near Spain) starts tomorrow with some decent riders.
Movistar and Mitchleton Scott look strong with ValvPiti, Quintana, Soler, both Yates and Chaves, to name but 6.


----------



## brommers (19 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> Tour of Catalunya (it's somewhere near Spain) starts tomorrow with some decent riders.
> Movistar and Mitchleton Scott look strong with ValvPiti, Quintana, Soler, both Yates and Chaves, to name but 6.


Plenty of other top riders throughout the field. Live on Eurosport from 2.45pm.


----------



## mjr (19 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> The FDJ women's team have had to withdraw from Trofeo Binda today due to their bikes being stolen overnight


A World Tour race is a minor race?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> A World Tour race is a minor race?


You do realise the OP was in relation to a World Tour race?


----------



## smutchin (19 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> Tour of Catalunya (it's somewhere near Spain) starts tomorrow with some decent riders.
> Movistar and Mitchleton Scott look strong with ValvPiti, Quintana, Soler, both Yates and Chaves, to name but 6.





brommers said:


> Plenty of other top riders throughout the field. Live on Eurosport from 2.45pm.



The one I'm interested in is Thibaut Pinot. Only two days of racing so far this year but this will be an important part of his build-up to the Giro. Hoping for big things from him this year.


----------



## smutchin (19 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> A World Tour race is a minor race?



TMN to @Dogtrousers... 



Dogtrousers said:


> Can I be the first to express the traditional outrage at the use of the word "minor". How dare you!


----------



## brommers (19 Mar 2018)

@smutchin I've opened a new thread for this race


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> The FDJ women's team have had to withdraw from Trofeo Binda today due to their bikes being stolen overnight





mjr said:


> A World Tour race is a minor race?



They must have scraped together replacement bikes as they rode the minor event


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2018)

Great to see Terpstra back on top form at E3. I didn't see Le Samyn a few weeks ago but it sounds like it was a very similar kind of race - identical outcome, at least, including Gilbert taking 2nd place.

After his quiet 2017, I thought he might be past his best. Happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> Great to see Terpstra back on top form at E3. I didn't see Le Samyn a few weeks ago but it sounds like it was a very similar kind of race - identical outcome, at least, including Gilbert taking 2nd place.
> 
> After his quiet 2017, I thought he might be past his best. Happy to be proved wrong.


He benefited from the lack of cohesive cooperation of the perseguidors but I saw it more as a metaphor for the global politik...


----------



## brommers (25 Mar 2018)

First Sky victory for Lawless in Italy yesterday.


----------



## roadrash (25 Mar 2018)

Also his first pro win too


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

GvA and Benoot off the front with 12s and 30km to go at Dwars door Vlaanderen. Group of 4 Cofidis riders spotted by moto using a cycleway to get to their hotel after being dropped.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> GvA and Benoot off the front with 12s and 30km to go at Dwars door Vlaanderen. Group of 4 Cofidis riders spotted by moto using a cycleway to get to their hotel after being dropped.


Group 2 is only 12 strong but contains three Quicksteps: Lampaert, Terpstra and Stybar. Third group at 40s back, 25km to go.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

Groups 1&2 coalesce over the cobbles.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

Lead group splits, initiated by Quickstep's Lampaert, 4 gone with including EBH and Vanmarcke. Brief but very epic rainstorm.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

Quickstep swanny 0/2 on bottle handover to group 2, perfectly shown on TV.


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2018)

Only been half-watching this in the background. Looks pretty grim out there. Hard to pick a winner from that group but Vanmarcke looks up for it.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

After the final cobbles, 45s gap with 5km to go, the cat and mouse starts. Moscon tries to restart the fight in the chasing group.


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2018)

Can't see the chasers catching the lead group now. Stybar is doing a good marking job.


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2018)

I've got no commentary so I was struggling to work out who was the Sunweb rider in the lead group until the caption just flashed up - it's Teunissen. That's a great ride by him.


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2018)

Ha! Lampaert caught them all napping. Great move. Race won.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2018)

5 of them in that last 1k and they let him go.....


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> 5 of them in that last 1k and they let him go.....



Very clever to jump from the front when they were all looking out for someone attacking from behind...


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> I've got no commentary so I was struggling to work out who was the Sunweb rider in the lead group until the caption just flashed up - it's Teunissen. That's a great ride by him.


Right up until he blocked Vanmarcke as Lampaert attacked... Vanmarcke could rightly feel slightly aggrieved at that, although you could say it was a tactical error not to stick to Lampaert's wheel after he was so strong in catching Pedersen's attack.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> Very clever to jump from the front when they were all looking out for someone attacking from behind...


Clever wasn't the word I was looking for ! Well deserved though.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

Nice to see one of those tits with the advertising flag fail with their positioning and be obscured by the 100m to go board. Advertising frits, but I've no idea what brand


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Right up until he blocked Vanmarcke as Lampaert attacked...



Pffft. Nah, that wasn't a block.


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2018)

Just seen that Ellen Van Dijk won the women's race - by 55 seconds. Laying down a marker for the Ronde.


----------



## roadrash (28 Mar 2018)

That was grisly to say the least , blistering attack from lampaert


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> Pffft. Nah, that wasn't a block.


Not deliberate, at least.


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Not deliberate, at least.



Vanmarcke could have got past Teunissen if he'd reacted quicker to Lampaert's move rather than fannying about, hanging off the back of the group. By the time Lampaert moved back across the road to rejoin the group, Vanmarcke had already missed his chance.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> Vanmarcke could have got past Teunissen if he'd reacted quicker to Lampaert's move rather than fannying about, hanging off the back of the group. By the time Lampaert moved back across the road to rejoin the group, Vanmarcke had already missed his chance.


Wrong names? But I think I know what you mean - what I meant by tactical error by Vanmarcke, moving to the back ready to attack instead of sticking to Lampaert. Probably easily done after that far in the cold and sometimes very wet - I'm pretty sure the German commentary said it was "raining like out of tubs" (regnet wie aus Kübeln) but I may have misheard that.


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Wrong names?



Yes, sorry, I meant Teunissen moved back across the road, not Lampaert. Doh!


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2018)

Bit of a borderline sprint from Alaphillipe at Tour of the Basque Country today? Started against the barriers, finished near the middle of the road. Only got away with it because there were so few around him?


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2018)

only one other in fact


----------



## smutchin (4 Apr 2018)

Apparently it was the Scheldeprijs today. Sounds like it was a bit of a lively affair. Demare and Groenewegen were among a bunch of riders disqualified for nipping through a rail crossing as it was closing, and Kittel and Hodeg were both put out of contention by late punctures. There was also a crash involving a parked car on the course. Grim conditions with rain and crosswinds ripped the peloton apart in the last 100km, and there were only about 30 riders left in the bunch by the time it reached the finish.

And _quelle surprise_, another win for Quick Step - the 21yo Fabio Jakobsen.


----------



## brommers (4 Apr 2018)

smutchin said:


> Apparently it was the Scheldeprijs today. Sounds like it was a bit of a lively affair. Demare and Groenewegen were among a bunch of riders disqualified for nipping through a rail crossing as it was closing, and Kittel and Hodeg were both put out of contention by late punctures. There was also a crash involving a parked car on the course. Grim conditions with rain and crosswinds ripped the peloton apart in the last 100km, and there were only about 30 riders left in the bunch by the time it reached the finish.
> 
> And _quelle surprise_, another win for Quick Step - the 21yo Fabio Jakobsen.



His 2nd win of the season


----------



## brommers (5 Apr 2018)

Looks as there are a great crop of young sprinters coming through and should be some great rivalries over the coming years.


----------



## brommers (7 Apr 2018)

Good to see Dan McLay win a stage of the Circuit Cycliste Sarthe - Pays de la Loire yesterday. Hadn't been having a great season up 'til then.


----------



## brommers (10 Apr 2018)

16 year old Lewis Askey won the Paris-Roubaix junior race.


----------



## brommers (10 Apr 2018)

Pfeiffer Georgi won a stage and the GC in the Healthy Ageing Tour Junior Women (2.Ncup)


----------



## roadrash (11 Apr 2018)

Tim wellens wins La Flèche Brabanconne and dedicates the win to Michael goolaerts


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Apr 2018)

Eurosport France went from Amstel to the end of Tro Bro Leon, In Finistere Brittany, It is part of the Coupe De France so all the French teams Present plus a sprinkling of Belg pro Conti teams.

Proper tough racing: 200+ km, 30 sections of “ribin” or Farm track and it has started to pee down, the front group of 16 has been knocking lumps off each other for 40km and is now down to 7, with Norwegian Champion Rasmus Fossim Tiller off the front with 12 km to go.

The washing up can wait


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Apr 2018)

Commentary just said that the best placed Breton wins a piglet


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Apr 2018)

Laporte of Cofides takes it!

Lots of fun!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Commentary just said that the best placed Breton wins a piglet


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I watched that, and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> Popping out to Brittany and riding the route of Tro Bro Leon is something that a pal of mine and I have had on our "probably never do more than idly think about" list for a while. I'd never seen it filmed before. Looks great.



I have just seen on their website there is a retro ride the day before


----------



## brommers (19 Apr 2018)

I don't know if anyone has been watching the Tour of Croatia, but I worked out that the climb to the finish today was about 30km at 6% - unless my calculations are awry.


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2018)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-croatia/2018/stages/all-stage-profiles agrees with you, rounded off, @brommers!


----------



## smutchin (8 May 2018)

Everyone's third* favourite unrepentant doper Davide Rebellin, 97, was in action at the Tour International de la Wilaya d'Oran this week, where he took a stage win and finished second overall. He's riding for an outfit called Natura4Ever-Sovac this year. Some of his team-mates are literally young enough to be his son.


*after Vino and Valverde, obvs


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> One of the favourites in the race was a lad from our club, Ollie Robinson, who has been making a bit of a name for himself lately - came 3rd in the nationals a couple of months ago and has since won two junior races in Belgium. He's stepping up to U23 next season, which will be a real test of his potential.



Ollie was in a kermesse in Belgium at the weekend and pipped Sep Vanmarcke to second place in a photo finish. Must be such a thrill for a young rider, racing against someone of his calibre. He still turns out for the club 10 every Wednesday evening too. Good kid.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Ollie was in a kermesse in Belgium at the weekend and pipped Sep Vanmarcke to second place in a photo finish. Must be such a thrill for a young rider, racing against someone of his calibre. He still turns out for the club 10 every Wednesday evening too. Good kid.


Blimey, that's a great scalp.


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Blimey, that's a great scalp.



As it was only a kermesse, you have to wonder how seriously Sep was taking it, but even so, that's a great experience for a young rider.

Aside from that, he's mostly been riding as Tom Pidcock's domestique in regional races this season. No idea how far he's capable of going but he seems to be enjoying it so far and is really throwing himself into it, though he's not even full time yet. It's been interesting following his progress.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> As it was only a kermesse, you have to wonder how seriously Sep was taking it, but even so, that's a great experience for a young rider.
> 
> Aside from that, he's mostly been riding as Tom Pidcock's domestique in regional races this season. No idea how far he's capable of going but he seems to be enjoying it so far and is really throwing himself into it, though he's not even full time yet. It's been interesting following his progress.


Look, I once came second to Steve Ovett in the school intermediate 800, albeit almost a lap behind. I sometimes don't mention the last bit.


----------



## brommers (14 May 2018)

@smutchin Is he riding for Team Wiggins?


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2018)

brommers said:


> @smutchin Is he riding for Team Wiggins?



Yep!


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2018)

Ah, seems I misunderstood - Ollie was third... Boo!
https://www.tvoost.be/nieuws/stijn-de-bock-klopt-vanmarcke-in-verrebroek-59712


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2018)

Great win for Nacer Boohoohanni at the Grote Prijs Marcel Kint the other day. I won’t let the fact that I’ve never heard of any of the rest of the top 10 diminish the result in my eyes.

Meanwhile, Arthur Vichot took his finely chiselled cheekbones to one stage win and overall victory at the Tour de l’Ain. That is a pretty decent result for someone who isn’t much of a climber - the Tour de l’Ain is usually pretty tough racing.


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2018)

Sosa may be the next big little thing to come out of Colombia after Bernal.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-bihor-bellotto/2018/stage-2


----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2018)

Thomas takes a massive tumble in the prologue. That must have hurt and will have dented his chances of winning. 
Hit the road very hard.


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Jun 2018)

Adam Blyth takes Elfstedenronde by a wheel in a mass sprint in Bruges.

Don’t ask any more than that: I came home, turned on Sporza and caught the finish


----------



## smutchin (4 Aug 2018)

Not a very ‘ race but doesn’t deserve a thread of its own either...

Alan Philip won the Clásica San Sebastián today.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> Not a very ‘ race but doesn’t deserve a thread of its own either...
> 
> Alan Philip won the Clásica San Sebastián today.


Alan's on a roll.
And it looks like Bernal and Landa will be unavailable for Vuelta selection. The DD rider who dopily looked behind and then touched a wheel causing the crash was negligent.


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2018)

Anyone else watching the tour of Utah like me with a large whisky?
After the lord's mayor show but hey ho.
As an aside, my nephew is the general manager of Mobius bridgedale who got a late invite,


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2018)

And Utah looks like a nice place to ride. as long as you can swerve the young blokes in suits selling religion....


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2018)

Was watching Tour of Poland with a beer.Couldnt be arsed with first three stages.


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2018)

Sosa keeps the Colombian success story going at Vuelta a Burgos.
Interesting top ten in GC too

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/vuelta-a-burgos-2018/stage-5/results/


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2018)

@Pro Tour Punditry 
Hat fest in Poland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> @Pro Tour Punditry
> Hat fest in Poland
> 
> View attachment 423938


And he has the ears for it


----------



## brommers (11 Aug 2018)

Sosa must be favourite for the Tour de L'Avenir - Won by many of the GC stars in the past.


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2018)

A terrific coup for Stuyven to take yesterday's stage. Chapeau to Trek


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2018)

Matthew Gibson (JLT -Condor) wins stage 5 in l'Avenir, he's having a decent season


----------



## brommers (23 Aug 2018)

Great sprint by Hodeg in Germany, beating the in-form Ackermann


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2018)

Today on Eurosport, 1.45pm, the Great War Remembrance Race, in which Team Wiggins are racing, including the lad Ollie from my club who I have mentioned before. Not a bad field, actually...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> Today on Eurosport, 1.45pm, the Great War Remembrance Race, in which Team Wiggins are racing, including the lad Ollie from my club who I have mentioned before. Not a bad field, actually...
> 
> View attachment 426598


Without getting too political, I always feel that other countries manage to do things like this a lot better; they can remember and remain dignified and it does seem genuinely about remembering, whereas in this country there seems to be a focus on nationalistic willy waving, out-doing each other on how much it means to you and putting one over on johnny foreigner, irrespective of them being allies or enemies.

Anyway, plugstreets feature. And reports suggest that it's a bit blowy so we may get echelons. Plugstreets and echelons. As you were.


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2018)

remember kittels statement after pulling out of the binky bank,saying hes going to get his shoot together,... well hes at it again..
View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1032974704913645568


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> remember kittels statement after pulling out of the binky bank,saying hes going to get his shoot together,... well hes at it again..
> View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1032974704913645568



The Beautiful Marcel looks quite ill


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2018)

Eddie Dunbar started his sprint just too early and got pipped on the line in the T de l'Avenir


----------



## brommers (19 Sep 2018)

The young Irishman Eddie Dunbar done incredible work today for Team Sky in the Giro della Toscana


----------



## nickyboy (19 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> @Pro Tour Punditry
> Hat fest in Poland
> 
> View attachment 423938


I think all winners of bike races should be required to wear an appropriate comedy hat

I particularly like those giant Basque ones in the Vuelta


----------



## brommers (2 Oct 2018)

Watched Binche-Chimay-Binche today. Really enjoyed it - a proper Belgian classics-style race, with small punchy climbs and cobbles. No one was going to beat DVP when he broke near the finish. Great win.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2018)

brommers said:


> Watched Binche-Chimay-Binche today. Really enjoyed it - a proper Belgian classics-style race, with small punchy climbs and cobbles. No one was going to beat DVP when he broke near the finish. Great win.


What was that on Brommers ? (Tv channel i mean)


----------



## brommers (2 Oct 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> What was that on Brommers ? (Tv channel i mean)


Eurosport 2


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2018)

Gravel racing goes mainstream in Paris-Tours.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2018)

DP said:


> Gravel racing goes mainstream in Paris-Tours.


Lots of moaning from the teams about it; some wittering in Eurosport commentary about it too. Get on with it ye great big Jessies.


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Lots of moaning from the teams about it; some wittering in Eurosport commentary about it too. Get on with it ye great big Jessies.



Watching it right now and it’s blimming great.


----------



## mjr (7 Oct 2018)

Meanwhile, in Italy, Mollema takes a win in the Cup Ciclismo, riding off the front of a misfiring breakaway with about 3km to go and taking it to the line.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2018)

Just shows to go you that the "big" races are not always the best I suppose; not that it does, but I wanted to type something...


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2018)

DP said:


> Watching it right now and it’s blimming great.


I've now seen the highlights and it looked like they'd filled, raked and rolled the gravel roads so the racers don't have to deal with the water-filled craters and tractor tyre ridges that us mortals have to ride around. Wimps!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2018)

Richeze wins the first stage in Turkey, Gaviria took a fall with about 3.5km to go. Carlton eventually twigged that it wasn't Hodeg that was in the front, at about the 3rd time of telling by Brian Smith.


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2018)

What imbecile thought that an animated Tour of Turkey leader's jersey graphic by the time split was a good idea?  Very distracting. Thank heavens my STB has anti logo.

Good reduced bunch sprint win for Tom Skujiŋš, with Peter Kennaugh (Bored Hands grower) finishing third after a good looking attack in the final stages. Valve pity starts the curse of the rainbow jersey by finishing in the peloton.


----------



## smutchin (10 Oct 2018)

mjr said:


> Skujiŋš



You truly are the master of ASCII (or do I mean Unicode?).

Can you do the L with a stroke through it as in Michal Kwiatkowski?


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2018)

Great team tactics by Group armour FDJ with Gaudou setting up Pinot for the won by selflessly pulling until he blew, then pulling over and taking Lopez out. Lopez got back on and finished second, while rainbow curse Valve pity was third. Uphill finish so the podium came in one by one.

Edit: commentary just called it an unluck for Lopez to be looking the wrong way and not see Gaudou pulling over. So I doubt the commissaries will intervene at all.


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2018)

smutchin said:


> You truly are the master of ASCII (or do I mean Unicode?).
> 
> Can you do the L with a stroke through it as in Michal Kwiatkowski?


Unicode. And ł.

It's pretty easy these days. On Android, long pressing the virtual keyboard key pops up the accented variations (sometimes you have to put it into "no language" - I know not why). On GNU/Linux/Xorg/whatever, typing compose (usually shifted right alt) lets you type the letter then the accent. The weak spot is Android Bluetooth keyboards, where the best way I've got of getting accents is to flip the keyboard language: the French- Canada keyboard gets used a lot!


----------



## smutchin (10 Oct 2018)

mjr said:


> It's pretty easy these days. On Android, long pressing the virtual keyboard key pops up the accented variations



Of course - you can do the same on iOS but the range of characters seems a bit limited. Hadn't thought of changing the language for more options.


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2018)

smutchin said:


> Of course - you can do the same on iOS but the range of characters seems a bit limited. Hadn't thought of changing the language for more options.


Whoever decided to limit the range of characters in the pop-up on certain languages is a prize daffodil. It's as if they think it should be difficult to write foreign names correctly.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Lots of moaning from the teams about it; some wittering in Eurosport commentary about it too. Get on with it ye great big Jessies.


Might help if they remember that they're in the entertainment business. The old Paris-Tours was crap as a spectacle


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Might help if they remember that they're in the entertainment business. The old Paris-Tours was crap as a spectacle


Alternatively, maybe their whinging will finally get tarmac cycle routes built near Tours. AIUI both V41 and EV3 have lengthy gravel sections in that area, far worse than anything the pros raced on, some within 4 miles of Tours Place Jean Jaurès!


----------



## Crackle (13 Oct 2018)

Are we including Il Lombardia in here. Pinot wins a monument. I might need to say that again. Two wins at the end of the season, is this the harbinger of bigger things for him or will normal service be resumed next year?


----------



## nickyboy (13 Oct 2018)

Crackle said:


> Are we including Il Lombardia in here. Pinot wins a monument. I might need to say that again. Two wins at the end of the season, is this the harbinger of bigger things for him or will normal service be resumed next year?



Pinot has a history of having a shocker of a day in every Grand Tour that puts him out of contention (along with his hopeless TT). I see no reason for that to change. Great racing today though and he was a thoroughly deserving winner


----------



## rich p (13 Oct 2018)

Nibali's second place was amazing.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

Crackle said:


> Are we including Il Lombardia in here. Pinot wins a monument. I might need to say that again. Two wins at the end of the season, is this the harbinger of bigger things for him or will normal service be resumed next year?


It is hardly a 'minor' race though, is it? 

I took the precaution of watching the highlights just now before coming in to this thread.

What a great win, and a fine second place too!

I still don't understand why some pros insist on using gears which they can't turn over properly on steep climbs? Ok, when wide-range gears were not available they didn't have a lot of choice, but they certainly are available now so why grind to a halt on 27% when you could spin your way up it?


----------



## mjr (14 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It is hardly a 'minor' race though, is it?
> 
> I took the precaution of watching the highlights just now before coming in to this thread.
> 
> ...


How wide can you go now? Presumably for a race with a descent so close to the end, they're going to use something like 54/11, so what's the other extreme possible?

Why did the pack just let Nibbles go?

Nice to see the rainbow curse continue.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

mjr said:


> How wide can you go now? Presumably for a race with a descent so close to the end, they're going to use something like 54/11, so what's the other extreme possible?


On Eurosport, Magnus Backstedt suggested that a 36/32 (or was it 34/32?) bottom gear might have been a better choice for some of those grovelling!


----------



## mjr (14 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> On Eurosport, Magnus Backstedt suggested that a 36/32 (or was it 34/32?) bottom gear might have been a better choice for some of those grovelling!


So is that a 20t front derailleur capacity and a 21t rear? It looks like Shimano road FDs currently only have 16t, so does this mean bodging MTB FDs on?


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It is hardly a 'minor' race though, is it?


I think we should change the thread title next year. Minor races and races without their own thread, kinda thing.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

mjr said:


> So is that a 20t front derailleur capacity and a 21t rear? It looks like Shimano road FDs currently only have 16t, so does this mean bodging MTB FDs on?


Possibly! 



Crackle said:


> I think we should change the thread title next year. Minor races and races without their own thread, kinda thing.


I think the 'monuments' are worthy of their own threads. I was quite surprised that there wasn't one for Il Lombardia.


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Possibly!
> 
> 
> I think the 'monuments' are worthy of their own threads. I was quite surprised that there wasn't one for Il Lombardia.


I was flabbergasted that you hadn't started one

Meanwhile, a brilliantly clever win for Sam Bennett in the final stage of The Turkey Trot.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

rich p said:


> I was flabbergasted that you hadn't started one


Yes, I did think of that as I was posting! 

I tend to be more of a follower in this sub-forum. I don't know as much about racing as many of you, but I do enjoy watching it.


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, I did think of that as I was posting!
> 
> I tend to be more of a follower in this sub-forum. I don't know as much about racing as many of you, but I do enjoy watching it.


I knew you knew it was an open goal!


----------



## User169 (5 Nov 2018)

Not sure if CX counts here, but some road cyclists were in action at the Euro champs yesterday. Marianne Voss in 2nd place - she's riding a full CX season and has been in dominant form so far. Mathieu van der Poel beat Wout van Aert in the mens. vd Poel got level with van Aert, stuck with him for a while and then just accelerated away and wasn't seen again. Supreme stuff. Van Aert says he's put on muscle for the road which is affecting his CX.


----------



## Asa Post (5 Nov 2018)

DP said:


> Not sure if CX counts here, but some road cyclists were in action at the Euro champs yesterday. Marianne Voss in 2nd place - she's riding a full CX season and has been in dominant form so far. Mathieu van der Poel beat Wout van Aert in the mens. vd Poel got level with van Aert, stuck with him for a while and then just accelerated away and wasn't seen again. Supreme stuff. Van Aert says he's put on muscle for the road which is affecting his CX.


You might have mentioned the British riders 

Tom Pidcock won the U23 race, with Ben Turner in 4th and Thomas Mein in 5th.
In the women's race, Nikki Brammeier came 8th and Helen Wyman 9th.

Full results of all races at https://www.cxmagazine.com/2018-uec-european-cyclocross-championship-results-men-women-u23-junior


----------



## mjr (6 Nov 2018)

Asa Post said:


> You might have mentioned the British riders
> 
> Tom Pidcock won the U23 race, with Ben Turner in 4th and Thomas Mein in 5th.
> In the women's race, Nikki Brammeier came 8th and Helen Wyman 9th.


Dry results are boring and don't become interesting just because they're British. You might have mentioned something about the actual races like @DP did


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2018)

Asa Post said:


> You might have mentioned the British riders
> 
> Tom Pidcock won the U23 race, with Ben Turner in 4th and Thomas Mein in 5th.
> In the women's race, Nikki Brammeier came 8th and Helen Wyman 9th.
> ...



Pidcock mixing it with the big boys this weekend. Round about 15th yesterday, but 4th today! Watched it on Belgian TV and the commentators were suitably impressed, although not entirely surprised. I was glad to see it’s not just my disks that squeal - Pidcock was making a right old racket. 

Van der Poel was in imperious form. Won both at a canter. Today, Toon Aerts slightly hesitated on a corner and that was it. VDP was gone.


----------



## User169 (2 Jan 2019)

21st victory on the spin for Van der Poel yesterday. Last Sunday he managed to hit a marshal, but still was in no danger. Yesterday he hit the barriers early on and lost 30 seconds. Still managed to smoke the entire field.

Last season he’d have likely lost those types of races, but he now knows he’s so much better than everyone else that he doesn’t care about any setbacks. 

Pidcock was 8th, finishing behind iserbyt for the first time in a while.

Ben Turner won the U23 race.


----------

